

The malware that took down Sony was written in Korean - debuggerpk
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/4/7333263/the-malware-that-took-down-sony-was-written-in-korean

======
debuggerpk
my question is, does the compiler, any compiler leave comments or trace that
can be attributed to host's OS language?

